# satellite dish @ channel 10



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

any of you guys ever do this?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

They painted the blue support with industrial enamel in a Pro Shot


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

haha thats an odd job to do. Anything special about finishing them? Certain paint? What is the material they are made of?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I believe the dish is aluminum. Had to use Super Paint Flat White.Paint can't have any reflective qualities.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Were you painting over the factory weathered finish? Looked badly weathered.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yep,we pressure washed all of them(soft wash).They were covered in bird crap & mold.
Then high pressured that 1 & painted it.That's all they wanted.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Yep,we pressure washed all of them(soft wash).They were covered in bird crap & mold.
> Then high pressured that 1 & painted it.That's all they wanted.


Nice job, that would have been cool to do. :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is an unusual job for sure!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Just another run of the mill day for Intregity Finishes! :thumbsup:

Oh, and I'd be wearing my tin foil hat on _that _job.........:whistling2:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

John said he kept picking up the price is right through his fillings??


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey big A can't you at least get your guy a wand so he doesn't have to bend over all day. What's up with that?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Hey big A can't you at least get your guy a wand so he doesn't have to bend over all day. What's up with that?


haha.. yeah you can see the guy sizing up how he was going to tackle the job, length of run etc. I'm sure I would have done the same though, not like you're painting dishes all day every day. He didnt paint himself into the center did he?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't know why he didn't break out a wand,he has em in the van.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Hey big A can't you at least get your guy a wand so he doesn't have to bend over all day. What's up with that?


Yeah, what's up wid that? They should only have to bend over on Fridays.:jester:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Yeah, what's up wid that? They should only have to bend over on Fridays.:jester:


That's when Aaron pulls out that paper wallet of his.:blink:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

cool project, would love this for a site pic/vid! Way to go man.. oh and those extensions are nothing.. like $30 and bill it to the job.. :whistling2:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

nEighter said:


> cool project, would love this for a site pic/vid! Way to go man.. oh and those extensions are nothing.. like $30 and bill it to the job.. :whistling2:


All the guys have them,He just didn't use it


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

just messin with you


----------

